
Apple SSH privacy bug actively “exploited at large” still unpatched - axsharma
https://securityreport.com/apple-ssh-privacy-bug-actively-exploited-at-large-remains-unpatched-after-2-years/
======
axsharma
A 2-year old #vulnerability still unpatched by #Apple has been used in SSH
attacks for gaining full disk access on Macs.

